# Blue Chocolate?



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

Okay so, I think I am wrapping my head around this, but if someone could riddle me this I'd be much obliged: what if a mouse has dilution on both the b and d locus? Is that how you get some of the lighter black eyed colors like Ivory and Liliac? I'm talking about a mouse that would otherwise be a black self, but has both b (choc) and d (blue) dilutes and nothing going on on C or P.

Thanks!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

aa bb dd is called Lilac  aa bb dd pp is called Lavender (at least where I'm located, don't know if it goes by something else in other countries - some colours do).
Ivory isn't black eyed, it's pink eyed because it's a PEW Satin. A white(ish) mouse with black eyes is called Bone (again, the name could be different depending on where you are).


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Ivory in the US is black-eyed, a ce/c. Those are called cream in the UK and called bone in Europe, but we have old-phase cream standardized, too.

I'm otherwise agreed: aa bb dd P is lilac here and aa bb dd pp is called lavender, though I think I'm the only one left with any, and mine are all tans. >.< Lavender's not standardized, which is probably why nobody breeds them.


----------



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

Thanks!

I'm surprised lavenders aren't more popular, almost all their loci would be homozygous (discounting C, which I know is a complicated one) I would think that would make a line of them easier to work with, fewer surprises popping up.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Laigaie said:


> Ivory in the US is black-eyed, a ce/c. Those are called cream in the UK and called bone in Europe, but we have old-phase cream standardized, too.


Thanks for clearing that up!  I wasn't aware Bone/Cream was called Ivory in US. So it's only in UK and some of Europe that Ivory is PEW Satin; in Denmark we just call them what they are.


----------

